# Are there any swap meets in Central or Northern California?



## kreika (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello all! 
Are there any antique/vintage bike swap meets in central/northern california? I've been outta the loop for a long time. Used to go to the Simonian Farms meet back in the day. Thanks for any info!
Chris


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 29, 2016)

Geez, I remember going to the Simonian Farm bike swap meet when I was a kid. I think that was around 2000? I remember wanting a Whizzer for the Whizzers only ride that day down country dirt roads ha! 
There have been a few recent swap meets in Salinas and some hosted by JAF/CO in Stockton but I haven't had a chance to check them out.


----------



## kreika (Dec 29, 2016)

I had the same experience. Always wanted a whizzer cause of that swap. Well I still want one....lol. Maybe someday. I think they have a Delta Whizzer ride and maybe swap meet. Not sure when they hold it though?


----------

